# Caught speeding but within the limit....



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Rightie, need peeps opinions on this, as I think I wasn't speeding, (Don't we all), even though I was flashed by the Truvelo camera.

First of all, I don't want this turning into a slanging match, 'you shouldn't speed', 'you was going too fast, blah, blah, blah' 

thank you.... 

Bit of background.

Was travelling north along the A1. It's a 60mph dual carriage-way. I knew this, I know the area, and I travel on it quite regularly.

At the time I'd just overtaken a coach, according to the speedo, I was doing bang on 60mph, but it still set the camera off. As soon as it flashed (it flashed once), I looked again at my speed, I was still doing 60mph.

I'm pretty sure it wasn't the coach that triggered it.

According to my TomTom, 60mph on my speedo equates to 58/59 mph.

Does anyone have any experience in being caught by a Truvelo camera? Would it trigger, at say, 61, 62mph?

I've got one piece of evidence to back me up on what speed I was doing, and that is that the car is tracked with my boss. So I'll be checking that next week.

Ta muchly peeps of DW...


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

I may be wrong, but if there was a central reservation on the dual carriageway, I think the speed limit is 70mph for cars


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

neilos said:


> First of all, I don't want this turning into a slanging match, 'you shouldn't speed', 'you was going too fast, blah, blah, blah'


I got caught by a van doing 41 in a 30 so alot more than you lol but as u said uve got tracking with your boss.

dont quote me on this are buses not limited? so it could may have triggered the camera


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

You... Speeding?!? :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Dode said:


> I may be wrong, but if there was a central reservation on the dual carriageway, I think the speed limit is 70mph for cars


Indeed. But, this stretch is a 60mph limit due houses on the side etc. Further on it drops to a 50mph, but I was well within the 60 limit...



RisingPower said:


> You... Speeding?!? :lol:


Yeah, yeah....


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

If the limit is 60 then the trigger is normally set at 60+6+2 I.e. 68. Perhaps there was a temporary reduction to 50 or the speed camera had been set relative to 50 i.e. 50+5+2=57

I got caught on our way down to France doing 59 in a 50  first points in over 15 years)


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Don't worry or stress about it, forget it. if a NIP arrives on the owners matt (highly unlikely) then itts time to think about a plan.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I maybe wrong but heavy goods vehicles shouldn't be traveling over 40mph on any road that doesn't have motorway restrictions. So in theory it was the coach that triggered it. I know some speed traps have pressure sensors to distinguish vehicles, I know a waggon driver that was done that way


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

My brother had a similar incident last year. And when he received his ticket he asked for proof of when the machine was last calibrated and when they couldn't provide it they dropped the charge.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

That's nothing to worry about I got caught doing 88 in a 60 cost me 300 quid and 4 points because I plead guilty early otherwise it was going to be 450 quid and 6 points.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Obviously at this point all you can do is wait to see if you get a NIP, in the meantime if the stretch of road isn't too far I would drive it again (slowly) with someone in the car making notes of any and all signs that indicate the speed limit, perhaps even photographs if you can ? If you can gather any supporting evidence to indicate the speed you were traveling then I would do so, you may not need it but I always hope for the best while preparing for the worst ! I would also contact the highways agency to see if for any reason there was a tempory speed limit enforced that was incorrectly sign posted or perhaps incorrectly enforced by the camera network. Make detailed and accurate notes of the time and date and the point at which you believe you may have triggered the camera.

It may well come to nothing but if it doesn't and you end up having to fight your corner in a trial get any and all relevant information that could support your claim. I would go so far as to say leave no stone unturned if you feel you are about to be wronged !

Good luck.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

So you havent had any paperwork yet ?, i was flashed by a traffic light camera but the light was on green and never received anything, its possibly gone wrong and when they check it they will just discount it.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Shaun said:


> So you havent had any paperwork yet ?, i was flashed by a traffic light camera but the light was on green and never received anything, its possibly gone wrong and when they check it they will just discount it.


These things do happen, a while back the traffic lights at four way junction stopped working so everyone just negotiated it in a safe manner, the problem was that the traffic light camera that covered the junction never stopped working so hundreds of tickets that would have been or were issued had to be quashed as no offence had been committed !


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

neilos said:


> Was travelling north along the A1. It's a 60mph dual carriage-way. I knew this, I know the area, and I travel on it quite regularly.


Can I ask where on the A1?


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

truvelos dont flash, gatsos flash. and they flash twice
if the camera only flashed once then youll be fine

the road can still be 60 mph limit even if theres a central reservation 

and if it happened in scotland then you're allowed up to 9 mph over the limit before prosecution, you may still be sent a ticket but if you took it to court the procurator fiscal would throw it out, tis an old law


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Going back some time ago, I was on my motorbike coming home from work after doing lates, there is a static camera 30mph, and on 2 consecutive early mornings 5am I was flashed doing 26 in a 30. Again it only flashed once instead of twice. I never got anything but I did ring the force concerned. The other time was the light from the police helicopter but that's another story. Lol


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Gotta be the ones before/after the black cat. I got flashed by one before Biggleswade going northbound ages ago well within the limit and never heard anything Neil.

Last week I saw 3 police cars sat on the Northbound carriageway with their guns out watching the traffic go by, seem to be doing a bit of a crackdown between the cameras in the slower zones


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

JB052 said:


> Can I ask where on the A1?


Sounds like the stretch between biggleswade and sandy to me.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Tank. said:


> truvelos dont flash, gatsos flash. and they flash twice
> if the camera only flashed once then youll be fine
> 
> the road can still be 60 mph limit even if theres a central reservation
> ...


This particular stretch is signposted as a 60mph limit if its the one i think it is.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

You will not be prosecuted mate - the home office guide for speed offense prosecution is the speed limit + 10% + 2mph.

posted from another site:
Q: What are the ACPO guidelines for speeding prosecutions?

A: These guidelines set out the minimum figures at which a Fixed Penalty Notice and a Court Summons would normally be considered appropriate for a speeding offence, if there are no other aggravating circumstances. The minimum figure for a FPN is the posted limit + 10% + 2 mph. These figures are shown in the table below:

The ACPO Speed Enforcement Guidelines
Speed Limit (mph) Fixed Penalty Summons
20 25 35
30 35 50
40 46 66
50 57 76
60 68 86
70 79 96

The full details can be found on the ACPO website.

Bear in mind that exceeding a speed limit by any amount whatsoever is an absolute offence, and a police officer is fully entitled to charge a driver for doing, say, 31 in a 30 limit outside a school at closing time, or in a busy High Street.

However, since a speed camera or Talivan is unable to make any judgment as to aggravating circumstances, automated FPNs issued by these means should not normally fall below the Fixed Penalty level set by the formula. In the past, many Gatsos had thresholds set much higher - in the Metropolitan Police area they were originally set at 43 mph in 30 limits - but in recent years most have been brought down to the minimum ACPO figures. However, I have yet to see a case where someone has received an FPN from a camera or Talivan for a speed below these guidelines - although obviously this can be done by a police officer in person.

Given that most car speedometers overread by up to 10%, if you drive past a speed camera at up to an indicated 5 mph above the posted limit, you will normally be OK. On the motorway, an indicated 80 mph should not cause any problems.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

uruk hai said:


> in the meantime if the stretch of road isn't too far I would drive it again (slowly)


Great advice fella, thank you... :thumb:. Already "driven it", albit on Google Street View.



JB052 said:


> Can I ask where on the A1?


It was northbound, just before the Lower Caldicote turning.



Tank. said:


> truvelos dont flash, gatsos flash. and they flash twice


True, they have an infra-red flash. But there was definately a single flash.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

SKY said:


> The full details can be found on the ACPO website.


Excellent, thank you, off to take a look... :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

As others have said you won't hear anything,if you were doing 68 then you would be.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?t=1179619


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Don't they flash twice ?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

As others have said simply dont get stressed its to easy to imagine worse case scenario i keep telling others this but do fall into it from time to time i imagine worse case but when it happens i dont stress just wait and see.

I can understand looking into it a bit should it arrive.

However you have the tracking which measures by gps so dont sweat over it.

You know you were in the limit so your fine.

People talk about big brother with trackers but i actually liked having the tracker on the polo.

Was needed for cheapest insurance and does make you think about your driving more i could check ours online and wondered why i had a few red light sections on the report then found out all the roads on our estate had changed to 20mph... since the huge area only has 2 entry points thats where the speed sign was but below others.

Soon was doing 20mph from then on.... The trackers also tend to mention impact force direction of impact etc so come in handy if an accident, takes away one word against the other as the tracker knows what speed and position and direction etc you were travelling.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I drive past one years ago and was doing 5mph under the speed limit and got flashed but heard nowt


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

if it was a gatso there will be calibration / reference lines on teh carriageway
eg










they double check your speed visually using these between the 2 pics

still it could be worse.....
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/south_west/4626952.stm


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

JB052 said:


> http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?t=1179619


Already checked that link out fella. It was the first thing I did when I got home...



craigeh123 said:


> Don't they flash twice ?


Nope, only once. Although some say its an infra red flash, but it was a deffo flash.

Thanks to the DW peeps for not turning this into a witch hunt. There has been some very useful posts......:thumb:


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

When I first noticed where you were, thought it might have been in the 50 section (as you know it changes between 50 and 60 on that section) hence my initial question about where you were at the time.

But you are correct it does appear to be 60 at that point on the A1

I recently did the speed awareness course about 3 miles from there at Moggerhanger, during the course they suggested limits were being more vigorously enforced, and more people were being caught because they relied on the Sat-Nav speed rather than a speedometer reading.

Sounds like you should be OK. Good luck.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

SKY said:


> You will not be prosecuted mate - the home office guide for speed offense prosecution is the speed limit + 10% + 2mph.
> 
> posted from another site:
> Q: What are the ACPO guidelines for speeding prosecutions?
> ...


This is true. I got done in 2007 for doing 91 in a 60. The copper said because I was doing above 86 it is an automatic court summons. I got a 28 day ban, a £143 fine and no points. My insurance was even lower that year for some reason to so it's not all bad if you was caught.


----------

